# Key fob battery?



## Callum_TT225 (Jul 26, 2012)

Just after finding out what battery goes into a 2003 3 button key fob on the TT? Any advice.


----------



## captpicard (Sep 29, 2012)

CR2032


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Some use 2 x CR1620.
Hoggy.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

My 2000 model uses the smaller of the two. When I bought a replacement cover the holder was for a 2032, but I only wanted the rubber part anyway. The easy way to find out is pop the thing open.


----------



## Callum_TT225 (Jul 26, 2012)

Cheers for the replies, some people say that if you remove the battery then I will need to get it reprogrammed is this right, I only want to change the battery?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Callum, You have 10 minutes I believe to replace battery.
May need a resync afterwards, but easy enough, press lock or unlock on Fob & within 1 minute lock or unlock door using key in lock.
Hoggy.


----------



## Callum_TT225 (Jul 26, 2012)

So now I have replaced the battery the car doesnt want to lock, before it was being intermittent whereas now the new battery is in it just dont work at all. Is there anything I could try to get it working again, I dont think it needs reprogramming because if it did before I changed the battery Im guessing it wouldnt of worked at all instead of being intermittent surely, any suggestions.


----------



## Tare071 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Some use 2 x CR1620.
> Hoggy.


YES, two batteries layed on top of each other.....
Most of models from 1996 do 2000, later ones use 2032 battery


----------



## Callum_TT225 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm in the situation now where my car is locked with the red flashing leds flashing, but the fob will not unlock the car, I can unlock it with a key but the leds still flash although I can hear the car unlocking, Im just scared to open the door in case the alarm goes off then I cant turn it off, What do I do?????


----------



## Callum_TT225 (Jul 26, 2012)

Just rang audi ant they told me I need to take it to them so they can plug a diagnostic machine into it for £92 but the guy seems to think its the keys that need reprogramming which will cost me £66, so I have asked him if he can forget about the diagnostics and just reprogramme the keys which he agreed to, but what I cant understand is if the keys need reprogramming why were they working intermittently before, surely like I said before if they were no longer compatible they would have completely stopped working?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Callum, Have you tried the resync. If opening with key in door alarm will stop when key in ign & Ign on.
Hoggy.


----------



## Callum_TT225 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hoggy, I have tried the resync, I pressed unlock/lock on the fob then put key in the door and turned to unlock, I heard the lock unlock but the red leds were still flashing, so when i open the door my hazards flash signalling the alarm is going off, but when i put the key in ignition the hazards stop, I just dont know what to do now I cant see how it would need reprogramming when although intermittent it was working before a new battery was put into the fob.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Callum, Obvious I know, but have you put batteries in the correct way round.
Hoggy.


----------



## Callum_TT225 (Jul 26, 2012)

I assume so yes, they put the battery in for me at the shop, and I have since taken it back out again to check and put it in the same way round that the battery is in the spare fob, which also dont work.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Try resync again. If doors are locked, press unlock on Fob & within 1 minute unlock with key. Key in Ign. 
Remove key, shut door,Then press lock on Fob & then lock with Key. Then try Fob to unlock.
Shouldn't need a reprogramme as resync should work.
Hoggy.


----------



## Callum_TT225 (Jul 26, 2012)

ive just tried it again Hoggy and still no joy, i cant understand how it would work this morning then suddenly stop like that after only putting a fresh battery in.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Have you tried a resync with the spare Fob ? Open & close all doors,boot & bonnet & try again 
Hoggy.


----------



## Callum_TT225 (Jul 26, 2012)

ive just follewed waks guide on how to re programme, i put the key i dont want to program into the ignition and turn 1 click, then follow the next steps, the only issue i have is when the guide says to press unlock on the fob twice and the lights should still flash, no lights flash when i do this.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Callum, Other than duff new battery, Sorry no more suggestions, Resync has always worked for me.
Hoggy.


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

just find somebody with VCDS that can check to see if the car is receiving the rf signal from the remote

I have VCDS & i'm about 60 mile from Derby. I'm down near J33 M1 tomorrow afternoon doing an A3 key so can always pop down if you're gonna be available once i've done the A3 key. I'm cheaper then Audi & i'd do a full diag as well as program the remote


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

When I was faffing with my fob, I had removed the battery to see if I could replace the casing too but I just did the buttons in the end. When I came to unlock the car it wasn't disarming with the remote either so I thought I had put the buttons on out of position. I literally tried the lock a few times with the key, then the fob a few times before getting in and starting the engine.

Blind luck probably fixed mine. The alarm did go off once when I opened the door with the key and turning on the electrics, but it only sounds for about 60 seconds.


----------



## Callum_TT225 (Jul 26, 2012)

I managed to get it sorted today lads, luckily my mate plugged his vagcom in and reprogrammed both the main key an the spare key so it all worked out in the end and cost me nothing to fix, so ive saved myself abit after getting booked in with Audi where i was having to wait and week and would of had to pay £166.

Thanks for your help and offers, thats why I keep telling people its priceless being on here.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Excellent, pleased it's sorted.
Hoggy.


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

i find with older cars that a lot of the time all the remote channels are taken up so needs to be cleared 1st. Audi remotes need their own individual channel to be selected when programming whereas with rest of VAG you just enter the number of remotes you're programming, then once you've clicked save you press a button on each remote for about 1 sec


----------



## petesky (Jul 24, 2002)

I just want to say thanks to all who posted on this thread.

I've had my TT for the last 18 years and only ever used the same, single key fob. The other one has never been used, not once. To my dismay my main key fob glitched, so I removed the batteries, ordered some more and then fitted the new ones when they arrived. I was then disappointed to discover that the key fob no longer worked. Had I broken something?
Then I saw this thread...and happy days!

Again, thanks everybody.


----------

